# Silver Blob



## Bobostro61 (Apr 13, 2013)

DARN!!  I should have started pouring the silver 15 seconds earlier.  The silver gelled as I was pouring it.  Ended up with a silver blob in the middle of the gold.  Couldn't do anything to save it.


----------



## RMayoIII (Apr 13, 2013)

I bet there's a couple decent blanks in there. Post some pics after you cut it up please


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 13, 2013)

Will do....


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 13, 2013)

i think you might be surprised what come out of it


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 13, 2013)

If you cast with gloves on.  When one color gels too quickly, you can reach in with your gloved hands and rip up the gelled blob (squish, pull and twist).  Mix the resulting small  chunks around in the non jelled colors.  Super messy, but it can sometimes give cool results.

Ed


----------



## BSea (Apr 13, 2013)

Silver is one of those that you really have to watch.  Plus it's one that is really heavy.  So if it goes in too soon, it can sink all the way to the bottom.  I actually think you'll have some good results as long as there aren't any bubbles.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 13, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> If you cast with gloves on.  When one color gels too quickly, you can reach in with your gloved hands and rip up the gelled blob (squish, pull and twist).  Mix the resulting small  chunks around in the non jelled colors.  Super messy, but it can sometimes give cool results.
> 
> Ed



Untill you cast your hand stuck! :biggrin:


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Blanks cut up*

As requested, here are the pics of the blank after they were cut.  The blue is that Mirage Sapphire from my other post.  Not sure how the gold will look after its turned...


----------



## Exabian (Apr 14, 2013)

The gold looks like your looking at some one melting down silver or steel in smelter (if you could see through a smelter) I think it looks cool. Post pics after you turn it please I would love to see how it turns out.


----------



## BSea (Apr 15, 2013)

WOW, that blue looks really cool.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 15, 2013)

Blanks are like Christmas presents.  You are not supposed to know what's inside until you open it!    Bet they'll look great!


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 15, 2013)

BSea said:


> WOW, that blue looks really cool.



Yeah, that one should turn out pretty interesting.  I used Mirage Sapphire and interference blue in the blank.  Here's the mirage sapphire before I added the second color.  Very very sparkly...


----------

